# Utah mother dies four days after taking second COVID vaccine dose



## Becky1951 (Mar 10, 2021)

I wonder why we have only heard of 3-4 deaths?

*"Of those 92 million, VAERS received 1,637 reports of death (0.0018%) among people who received a COVID-19 vaccine."*


Utah mother dies four days after taking second COVID vaccine dose A 39-year-old Utah mom died just four days after receiving her second dose of the Moderna COVID-19 vaccine, according to a Wednesday report that investigated vaccine side effects. Kassidi Kurill, who lived in Ogden, took the second dose on Monday, February 1. By Friday evening that week, she was dead, according to 2News, which was the first to report on Kurill’s case. "She was seemingly healthy as a horse," Kurill’s father, Alfred Hawley, told Fox News. "She had no known underlying conditions.." 

On Tuesday, Kurill’s condition worsened. Her father said she complained that she was drinking fluids by not urinating and had a headache and nausea. By Wednesday, she felt a little better. But on Thursday, her heart began racing and Hawley took her to the hospital.   "When I took her to the emergency room, she had her makeup on and false eyelashes on. I mean she wasn’t going to go not put together," Hawley said. Kurill began throwing up. The doctors took blood tests, and she became less coherent, Hawley said. 

Thursday evening, she was transported to Trauma Center in Murray for a liver transplant. Doctors tried repeatedly to stabilize her for a liver transplant but her condition deteriorated, and by Friday morning, she couldn’t talk. "They were trying to get her to a point where she was stable enough for a liver transplant. And they just could not get her stable," Hawley said. "She got worse and worse throughout the day. And at nine o’clock, she passed."   Hawley told Fox News an autopsy report is pending. 

The family, meanwhile, has set up a GoFundMe page for a "Kassidi Kurill and Emilia Memorial Fund," in honor of Kurill and her nine-year-old daughter. 

While side effects from the vaccine are common, resulting deaths are incredibly rare. According to the Center for Disease Control and Prevention’s (CDC) Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS), some 92 million COVID-19 vaccine doses were administered in the U.S. between December 14, 2020 and March 8, 2021. *Of those 92 million, VAERS received 1,637 reports of death (0.0018%) among people who received a COVID-19 vaccine.* "To date, VAERS has not detected patterns in cause of death that would indicate a safety problem with COVID-19 vaccines," the CDC says on its website. 

Hawley, a civil servant and member of the National Guard, told Fox News he recognizes that his daughter’s tragic death was one in a million.   "It appears she was the odd one out that had the terrible reaction," he said. Despite his daughter’s loss, Hawley, who is 69 years old and diabetic, said he has taken the vaccine himself because of the threat COVID poses to his demographic.   

To those skeptical about taking the vaccine, Hawley said "the vaccine is going to help you." "But if you have a reaction to it, don’t ignore it. Don’t be stoic and just say, ‘Oh, I’ll be fine,’" Hawley said. "Pay attention. If it persists beyond a day, you might ought to go see a doctor. And make sure that you’re not another one in a million."

https://www.foxnews.com/us/utah-mom-dies-four-days-after-taking-covid-vaccine


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 10, 2021)

How tragic.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 11, 2021)

> I wonder why we have only heard of 3-4 deaths?


Becky, maybe because most of those people died of other causes?

Everybody who takes the vaccine dies.  So does everybody who does not take the vaccine.  The 3-4 deaths we have heard about might be the one in a million you referenced in your quote.

You really answered your own question by observing that 


> While side effects from the vaccine are common, resulting deaths are incredibly rare.



There are people who die from weird reactions after taking an aspirin.  There are people who die from eating one peanut. Anyone putting anything into their body is taking somewhat of a risk. But from everything I've read and heard about this vaccine, it's one of the safest drugs we can take, and considering the horrific nature of this disease, especially in the senior age group, I'll take my chances. Well, I already took my chance, and I survived, in spite of flu-like symptoms the day after the second dose. Annoying, but not fatal. And the disease often is. But we all know that, in spite of Fox News continuing to stir things up.


----------



## Irwin (Mar 11, 2021)

People have probably died after receiving a flu vaccine. Nothing is 100% safe for everybody.


----------



## RowdyFlyer1903 (Mar 11, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> I wonder why we have only heard of 3-4 deaths?
> 
> *"Of those 92 million, VAERS received 1,637 reports of death (0.0018%) among people who received a COVID-19 vaccine."*
> 
> ...


Some have hinted of an eating disorder but not confirmed. Some have tossed the word anaphylactic around but this seems to have come about in a matter of days rather than instantly ( as in a reaction to a bee sting). The kidneys obviously ceased functioning as well as the liver. Was she on medication prescribed or over the counter that could stress kidney and liver function? Tylenol combined with alcohol will stress the liver. Ibuprofen and related can cause kidney issues.Some people who have contacted COVID-19 have had a quick super inflammatory response which the medical expects call a “Storm” and administer a large steroid load to stop the lung inflammation. I wonder if this person would have been one of those who would have reacted in such a manner. I am scheduled to take te Moderna second round soon. I had little issues with the first. I really do no like articles which hint to a reason for a death when we simply don’t know all of the facts. With today’s atmosphere of divisiveness knowing the truth is harder than ever.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 11, 2021)

RowdyFlyer1903 said:


> Some have hinted of an eating disorder but not confirmed. Some have tossed the word anaphylactic around but this seems to have come about in a matter of days rather than instantly ( as in a reaction to a bee sting). The kidneys obviously ceased functioning as well as the liver. Was she on medication prescribed or over the counter that could stress kidney and liver function? Tylenol combined with alcohol will stress the liver. Ibuprofen and related can cause kidney issues.Some people who have contacted COVID-19 have had a quick super inflammatory response which the medical expects call a “Storm” and administer a large steroid load to stop the lung inflammation. I wonder if this person would have been one of those who would have reacted in such a manner. I am scheduled to take te Moderna second round soon. I had little issues with the first. I really do no like articles which hint to a reason for a death when we simply don’t know all of the facts. With today’s atmosphere of divisiveness knowing the truth is harder than ever.


 "She was seemingly healthy as a horse," Kurill’s father, Alfred Hawley, told Fox News. "She had no known underlying conditions.."


----------



## Gaer (Mar 11, 2021)

I can see how it would be an easy thing to die from the Moderna vaccine. (based on what I personally experienced)


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 11, 2021)

"Becky, maybe because most of those people died of other causes?"

*Maybe they did, but where is that proof that they did?*


"Fox News continuing to stir things up."

*Fox wasn't the one and only news outlet reporting it.   *


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 11, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "She was seemingly healthy as a horse," Kurill’s father, Alfred Hawley, told Fox News. "She had no known underlying conditions.."


that they knew of. she may have had something brewing that hadn't been diagnosed yet. 

it's a shame these meds can't be made safer.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 11, 2021)

Virtually ALL drugs and vaccines, etc., have some risk of causing death or severe adverse reactions.....just listen to all the "disclaimers" on these TV "Ask your doctor" ads.  I'm sure there will be a small percentage of people who take these shots and wind up dead or severely ill, but that number is a small fraction of those who are/will be impacted by the disease....and certainly an even smaller number than those whose lives will be saved by these vaccines.    

Unless a full autopsy is performed on those who die, there is no certainty as to what really caused their death.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 11, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Virtually ALL drugs and vaccines, etc., have some risk of causing death or severe adverse reactions.....just listen to all the "disclaimers" on these TV "Ask your doctor" ads.  I'm sure there will be a small percentage of people who take these shots and wind up dead or severely ill, but that number is a small fraction of those who are/will be impacted by the disease.
> 
> Unless a full autopsy is performed on those who die, there is no certainty as to what really caused their death.


In my case, I have a severe allergy to sulphur.  I guess this is used in the vaccine development.  I told this to the lady giving the vaccine, but she just noted it in the computer.   I'm glad they warned me not to get the second vaccine though!
I am in perfect health,so was really surprised at the reactions.


----------

